# G430 kein sound über USB Adapter



## zerogott (28. April 2015)

*G430 kein sound über USB Adapter*

Hey,
grade ist mein G430 angekommen,allerdings ist der sound über logitech seinen usb adapter nicht da,wenn ich die klinke normal in meine soundkarte nutze ist der sound da,allerdings wird das headset dann nicht in der logitech gaming software angezeigt,jemand ne idee wie ich das problem löse?


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2015)

*AW: G430 kein sound über USB Adapter*

wie nicht da?

Wird das Gerät von Windows erkannt? Die Soundausgabe hast du umgestellt?


----------



## zerogott (28. April 2015)

*AW: G430 kein sound über USB Adapter*

Jap wird es,hab es dann auch als main device eingestellt gehabt,pc neugestartet war immer noch nicht da,der adapter wird auch in der logitech software erkannt,kann es dran liegen das meine soundkarte noch aktiv war nach dem reboot?


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2015)

*AW: G430 kein sound über USB Adapter*

das sollte nichts machen, du kannst so viele Soundkarten haben wie du willst...

kann man da vlt in der Logitech Software noch irgendwas einstellen? hast du einen Zweit PC zum Testen?

Sonst weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## zerogott (28. April 2015)

*AW: G430 kein sound über USB Adapter*

habs einfach neu eingesteckt jetzt gings,komisch

danke aber trozdem


----------

